# Neighbor wants us to stop training in the street!



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I swear I live on the worst street ever. I am really frustrated because I have had really stupid experiences with my neighbors and their crazy dogs. 

There is one family that walks their dog on a regular basis, but otherwise my street is house after house of frustrated dogs that go nuts when we walk by. most of their yards line the street so the dogs run up and down with a death wish. Some of them go absolutely ballistic and out of control. I don't want to judge them, but it has made training Riley rather interesting... I live on a dead end so there is only one way out, so there is no avoiding them. Most of the time the owner will poke their head out and ineffectively yell at the dog, but the dogs don't listen. its chaos.

For a while we were driving Riley past all the awful dogs and parking the car and starting our walk from there. However, we've had car trouble so I'm using a rental and we don't want to put her in the rental. 

So we've been working VERY hard on controlling ourselves as we walk by all of the terror. We were doing some focus work going back and forth for a while when a neighbor came out (who's dog is particularly rowdy) and asked me to STOP TRAINING IN THE STREET BECAUSE HER DOG IS GOING NUTS INSIDE THE HOUSE AND SHE CAN'T STAND IT. 

I tried to be polite despite my disbelief, but the more I think about it, the more it makes me mad. I mean... what nerve she had! I am very clearly trying to be responsible and train my dog and meanwhile you aren't controlling YOUR dog or have it trained or are exercising it regularly and you are going to tell ME to stop? Riley gets in an excited mode, but she does not bark or do anything threatening- we were just walking back and forth on the street.

Ugh I don't know what to do with these neighbors. (I just moved here in April and we got Riley in June) Thanks for reading my rant. I want to be friendly but this is just messed up.


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Ugh! That's ridiculous. Well, the street IS public property so, too bad for her, you can be in the street all you want!


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

I would say, why not come train your dog too? But I can be a pain sometimes.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

You have disrupted the status quo on the the block, but that is their problem. 

I suppose it might be hard for the neighbor to deal with,







and she gave it a try to ask you to move elsewhere. 
It doesn't hurt to ask. 

(Who do they think they are- your mother????







.....)


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

OK, let's back up a bit. 
You routinely practice in front of houses with dogs in them barking and racing around? If someone were routinely practicing their focus in front of my house when my dog was loosing it inside, I too would ask them to please fine somewhere else. I think prolonging an activity that upsets someone's animals is not nice. Sure it is legal but it won't win you friends in the neighborhood. Walking by is one thing - walking by with some obedience is one thing -- but "practicing focus?" 
To get along with your neighbors, you do have to be considerate. For instance, I paid to put up a fence around my rather large lot. My neighbors moved in with two dogs that fence fight with mine. We both try to keep this from going on and I often will have my dogs on lead out back rather loose to forstall the fence fighting if they inadvertently let their dogs out when mine are out. Sure it would be nice if they would put up the few feet of privacy fence that we need to complete privacy fence on the property line - Yes it would. But they haven't done it, so my dogs, for whom I installed the fence, get restricted. It takes more time out of my day of course. It's annoying of course. But it's considerate and helps make things easier. So I do it.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Yes ditto here for the neighborhood surveillance before letting Naomi outside.
I check to make sure the garage door across the street is not open indicating ***little white dog*** is probably leaping around off lead somewhere.

Naomi checks for the opposite reason from mine! 
Although in our case, when the "oh, no" situation happens, and barking ensues, I always bring Naomi inside.
I have to be ready to spring into action at any moment- LOL shoes and coat ready at all times in this weather!

It can get quite raucus out there,but my neighbor just laughs and waves. 
Even when there are one or more visitors piping in here too!

I'm sorry for your frustrations Sarah.
Your neighborhood configuration is kind of unique and your "community" is very small and intimate.
Restricting your own options for training becomes a big inconvienence to keep the peace, and take more time out of your busy schedule.
If that is the biggest issue you have to deal with-consider it not so bad!

(you can always move back home....







)


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

cover the seats in the rental and continue to drive Riley pass the rowdy dogs. the rowdy dogs offer a great distraction for Riley. will it help your're training if you walk pass the rowdies on your way out for a walk and then walk pass them on the way home? i'm thinking once you walk pass them they should quiet down. i know walking back and forth is better for Riley's training. walking pass the rowdies several times a day might be all that Riley needs.


----------



## AbbyK9 (Oct 11, 2005)

It sounds to me like you have made an effort to accommodate your neighbors by driving down the road, parking the car, and starting your walks out from there. That, I find unreasonable. You should not be required to drive from your house to the end of your road just so you and your dog can go for a walk. Ridiculous.

That said, I also don't think that going up and down the road to work on focus exercises is a good way to go about things. While it's certainly your right to walk anywhere on your road that you choose to walk, since it's a public road and you are a resident there, going back and forth to work on focus is maybe not a good choice for your situation.

I'm sure the same neighbor would not have an issue if you simply walked by and continued on your walk, it seems to be only an issue if you're going back and forth working on focus. Which I can understand. I don't necessarily agree with it (IMHO the **** neighbor could simply put her dog into a different part of the house if it's so much of a bother!) but I think there are more considerate ways in which this can be approached.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I think everyone has very good points







Especially the "move back home" one LOL!!

Since the dogs are inside almost always, there's no way to "time" my walking for more convenience. There are 3 dogs in particular that I look out for before we head out, and if they are outside, I will usually try to wait a little bit longer so maybe they will be put in. but I'm telling you- we have 6 rowdy dogs in a row to get past before the craziness stops! 

And this incident I wasn't walking back and forth for a long time, maybe 3 times up and down the street (not just in front of her house). 

My problem is that when Riley gets in that excited state she pulls me and I don't want to just let her pull me past all these houses... so we go do the back and forth thing until she stops pulling. I don't want her to learn that she can just pull and be excited all the way down the street.

so frustrating. 

Like I said, I was very polite and sincerely understanding with her, but now I feel weird walking my dog past her house and its making me mad.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Instead of the prolonged "practicing" up and down the block, I think walking up and back as you normally would (going and returning) from your regular walk is more that fair for all involved and is easily justifiable. Walking up and down several times might be asking a little much and *I* would consider it unfair. One round trip a day over a week, month or year should be sufficient time to work on training issues. 

I agree with Historian that driving to the end of your road to take your dog for a walk is ridiculous. You have every right to walk your dog within accordance with any local laws, such as being on leash, regardless of what the neighbor dogs act like. If they complain about THEIR dog misbehaving perhaps point them to a good local dog traininer.


----------



## SunCzarina (Nov 24, 2000)

I'm with Ruq. It's their problem as long as you aren't walking back and forth infront of their house, the neighbor needs to mind her own business. It's a public street. Don't drive your car to the end of the road to get away from the obnoxious dogs.

Be a good example. Train your dog and let the fools see what you're doing. I moved here 9 years ago and raised more than one eyebrow with Luther (he was 2). After a while, year or two, I somehow became the german shepherd lady, the one they all ask questions.


----------



## Kayla's Dad (Jul 2, 2007)

I also agreed with Historian's post before this was posted: 



> Originally Posted By: sprzybylMy problem is that when Riley gets in that excited state she pulls me and I don't want to just let her pull me past all these houses... so we go do the back and forth thing until she stops pulling. I don't want her to learn that she can just pull and be excited all the way down the street.
> 
> so frustrating.


Since we encourage the change of direction or stand still approach to address the pulling ono leash. And to encourage just to walk past while the pulling is going on is creating a Catch 22 situation. Do we encourage walking past while the dog is pulling on the leash thus setting back the training for loose leash walking or do we encourage the appropriate steps to enhance loose leash walking while infuriating the neighbors?

Not a pleasant set of choices.

It seems that if you do not want to increase the tension with the neighbors, you will need to do the drive by thing to another area until you can get more reliance on the loose leash walking. (IMO Ugh)

Is it at all possible to work on the loose leash in front of your house (not ideal) or a couple of houses without passing in front of the complaining neighbor until you're ready to get past (maybe a fast heeling exercise) that house?

Just throwing things out there as it doesn't seem to be a ideal situation-except driving somewhere else to do the training.

Don't envy your position. Good Luck


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

My feeling is that it is too freaking bad if the neighbors dogs "freak out" and drive her crazy!

You should NOT have to go out of your way to avoid certain houses. You should be able to train your dog. If the neighbors have issues with their dogs, they need to train them, NOT "bother" you because you are training yours!

If I was you, I would keep right on with what I was doing. There is no way in H3LL I would drive somewhere else just to train because my nieghbors have dogs that THEY can't control.
It sounds to me like you are "going back and forth" for a REASON, to try to get your pup under control, not just because you have nothing better to do. It isn't like your sole reason for going back and forth, it to annoy the neighbors.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

There are other methods besides the "change of direction" to correct the leash pulling. Perhaps try the harness that Jamie uses on Risa which if the dogs pulls it will tighten across the chest. If you were to use a harness like this and use a toy or food to regain your dogs attention until you get beyond the neighbors house would help with both situations withough aggrevating the neighbors. 

You can then set up the reverse direction method in a different area to further work on the situation. When you do this you can set your dog up for a POSTIVE exerience by utilizing a non-reactive dog. If your dog reacts you can then do the change of direction. But for daily walks I would not "drive" my dog past perfectly good distractions but I also would not exasperate that situation by using the reverse direction method to work on the issue. There is more than one way to work on any issue.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

We do two walks a day so at the very least they have to deal with us walking past four times a day (2x out and 2x back in). 

This morning we worked in front of my house and in my driveway. Two of the dogs were in their back yards so it was a good opportunity, although this woman's dog, was going nuts in its yard because it could see us, all the way up the street (i'm on top of a hill). it still made a great opportunity for training Riley... talk about high distraction for us both!! ::sigh::

Note: I live in a one-street town house complex on top of a hill. SO i don't have a yard to train riley in. The last town house and then down the hill into the regular houses is where all these 6 dogs live, and the one neighbor in particular is at the bottom of the hill and her yard has full view up the big hill, where my townhouse is happily right on top of it, lol. 

being still fairly new to the neighborhood I have always been conscience of the other dogs and trying to be a good neighbor and having a well trained dog so SHE wouldn't bother them... 

Ha, as of right now an owner let her two terriers loose to run around the complex and they came on my deck to bark at Riley! I just used the opportunity to do some more training with her. TOo bad my neighbors can't do the same









weird situation, isn't it?


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

You could also simply "pick up the pace" and not give your dog the TIME to react. Litterally, hit the road running/jogging/speed walking. By changing the pace it will NATURALLY make your dog pay more attention to you because it is not the same old routine. Mix up the speeds AS you go by too which will again make your dog NATURALLY pay more attention to you because you are doing something out of the ordinary. 

As I stated earlier, there is more than one way to work on any training issue.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Passing by their house 4 times a day is perfectly reasonable. Two times up and back. 

It sounds like your neighbors need to learn to train their own dogs and not get mad at you because you ARE training yours.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Amaruq, Thanks for the advice! 

It was nicer to just avoid the whole thing and drive down the street, but I would like there to be a day when I don't have to. I guess this month of driving the rental has just provided me an opportunity to work on it! 

Tonight I'll work on her before we get to the end of the street, and try the fast heel/ change of pace.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

No problem. Keep us posted on how it works!


----------



## Caledon (Nov 10, 2008)

Tracy, I agree. I look for houses with barking dogs so I can test my pup's reacation. I've not seen one yet.

I wonder what this neighbour would do if the dogs were barking at a couple of kids riding their bikes up and down the street. What if you were passing by met another neighbour and stood outside to have a chit chat?

How I would react would be how this person approached me. 

A side note aobut neighbours, about 15 years ago we were walking our dog and she stopped to leave a deposit (of course she didn't do this when given the opportunity to in our yard). A man came bolting out of his house, screaming at my husband, who had the dog, that he better clean it up. He just looked at him and said - do you mind if she finishes first. I must admit that every time I walk by that house I wish my dog would poop right there and he would be watching ( we always clean up)


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I drive my dogs into town to walk/train them. 

I avoid streets where dogs are going ballistic. 

I try to keep my neighbors happy, because they CAN make my life ****. 

You can do what you want. I think that your neighbor had a lot of gall to ask what they did, but if their perception is that you are going back and forth in front of their house to bait their dogs, I can understand it. 

If you have two reasonable people and a problem, often times the problem is cause by some type of misunderstanding.


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I live on a corner lot and even though they are improving, my dogs love to bark at all the passers-by. 

Problem is, there is a lady with a dog-fearful rescue. And she stops right in front of my fence to "train" her dog. While my dogs are going balistic outside. So I have to get dressed and corral my dogs, while the lady and her dog sneak off. 

She's not doing it anymore, and my dogs aren't that bad, but any barking from my dogs for no reason is something I don't want. Sure am glad she's gone.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

I agree you can walk your dog up and down the street 100 times a day if you want to as long as your dog is leashed and you clean up and obey all the dog ordinances. I often train my dogs in the street in the cul-de-sac in my neighborhood, but it is usually kids providing distractions and my neighors come out to watch. 

I would agree with Amaruq and her suggestions tho. You want to train Riley but you really would like peace with your nieghbors too.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I would walk down, go for a walk, and walk back. Driving out of the way is way too much on your part. It doesn't sound like you were intentionally going back and forth in front of their house anyway.

There are a few houses on our route with "problem" dogs. I do like to walk past them for training/socialization, but I don't linger or go back and forth. I won't alter my route because of someone else's carelessness. If it gives me a 30 second distraction training opportunity, lucky me.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

I think its the sheer amount of "problem dogs" down the length of the street that makes this problem more complicated. We've been working up some "momentum" and trying to get through them quickly as possible. We have a lot of slush/ rain/ snow/ ice so driving down the street wasn't our best option anyway. It's been working out nicely.

On a side note, my neighbor that has two little dogs that get out or get let out and attack us probably 3-4x a week finally came over with her kids to apologize. They brought Riley a big marrow bone and her kids drew apology cards. it was really sweet. Too bad it can't make the dogs behave though!


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

Your side note is awesome.
Sarah, you are doing fantastic with Riley, and it will only get better. 
It doesn't change the other dogs behavior, but you know you are not dealing with unreasonable neighbors.
They care about their relationship with you and peace of that kind is worth a lot.
I am sure you can appreciate that considering the alternative is living with people like our old neighbors from ****!








Yay! I'm happy to know it took that turn for you and Riley!


----------



## Bridget (Apr 5, 2004)

Recently, two little girls were walking their terrier up and down the sidewalk in front of my house, over and over and over, going no farther, just in front of my house. My dogs were going ballistic, even though normally they are fairly well behaved. Even though I knew I had no right, I felt like asking them to please, please, please stop.


----------



## barbprzyby (May 15, 2008)

> Quote:two little girls were walking their terrier up and down the sidewalk in front of my house, over and over and over, going no farther, just in front of my house. My dogs were going ballistic


I have had random times when some kid will notice my dog in the yard.
So they will keep circling around, or calling my dog, or "barking" at her-etc.
Those times I do go out and TELL them to stop provoking my dog!
I do it nicely and explain why.
They always look so sheepish when I catch them and I've never had to tell the same kid twice!








It sounds like the girls probably knew the reaction they were getting.
They could hear your dogs.
If it happens again-I would not hesitate to go out, ask them if they knew what they were doing, and to please not do it!


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

LOL as long as Dad doesn't go out there to yell at them =P

Riley's been enjoying the marrow bone. She chewed it for HOURS yesterday and I put it back in the fridge overnight and she is chewing it today.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

I guess the way I figure it is that I have four dogs and don't have any problem keeping them quiet in the house regardless of what's going on outside. So if someone else gripes because their dog is going crazy in the house, that's their inability to control their dog and not my problem.

I've often trained on sidewalks or in streets or parking lots. In fact, if I'm at a store and training outside, and there's a dog barking in a vehicle, I will work my dogs fairly near the vehicle so that I can take advantage of the distraction. 

I do what's right for MY dog first, and if that means having to stop because she's starting to pull on the leash, then I'll stop. I'm not going to let someone stop me from training properly just because they have a lack of control. I might suggest a good training class to them, though .. *L*

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## Mandalay (Apr 21, 2008)

My first reaction would be to pull up a lawn chair and plop down, with my dog and a good long book, on the sidewalk in front of their house.

My next reaction is to maybe talk to the neighbor about when they may not be home. Explain to them that you are "using" their dogs barking to train your own dog to focus on you, rather than on their dog or other distraction. Maybe you can do this when they are at work, or when they do most of their shopping so it is not so annoying to them.

Maybe if you made it beneficial to them. Told them that you would come by when it was convenient for them, and maybe throw in that they could even work on teaching the silent command while you work on focus outside. Dropping a few hints never hurt anyone, did it?


----------



## ken k (Apr 3, 2006)

I would not stop walking your pup up and down the street, at the very least your teaching him not to react to other dogs and one of the best things you could do, believe it or not after time most of the neighbors dogs will stop reacting so violent, your working hard and training your pup so hes not like the neighbor`s dogs, I did the same with Max and Heidi, and had the same reaction from the neighborhood dogs, you couldn't ask for a better controlled training situation, if the neighbors are complaining, then I feel sorry for there dogs


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Update!!! for the last two weeks we've been doing some "prep" work around the dead end and back on our little street of townhouses and then decending on the hill down the street-o-rowdy when we feel riley is ready. (some days its immediately other days it takes a few minutes). It's been working well.

my hubby started work again (woohoo) so we've been driving her past the rowdies to get to better lit area in the morning since it's still dark at 5 am when we walk her. So the neighbor sort of wins... we still walk by in the afternoon after work though!


----------



## wolfstraum (May 2, 2003)

While I understand that the street is public property, and everyone has a right to use it, I dont' agree that doing obedience while inside dogs are barking is a good idea. The people who live on the street are going to resent their "peace" being "disturbed". Hard feelings are imminent, and there is the possibility of getting cited by AC for some version of disturbing the peace or harassing neighbors...If a dog fight occurs because some dog is all worked up by another dog patrolling "his" territory, it does not matter whose rights are right. There could be a citiation and a hearing and fines. 

It is NOT a matter of your legal right to use the street, or what you feel is right There is just no good reason to knowingly work someone's dog up, to antagonize your neighbors. I have a reactive male, I don't like it, but that is the way he is wired, he will get very aggressive if other dogs are walking outside his yard and if someone was marching up and down in front of my house while he was barking, I would be very annoyed and I would ask them to move on. I have a problem with one idiot who lets his dog sniff my yard and potty in my yard. It gets my dogs worked up. Intentionally behaving in a way to disturb your neighbors is not only not smart, I think it is rude. 

I load my dogs up and go to a tiny little half acre practice field a mile away to work them or let them play. It is just not worth having a feud with neighbors. 

And working a dog in a parking lot close to a dog barking in a car is really really really unfair. That is why there are obedience classes. The dog can rip up the owners car if he gets upset - whether it is your "right" to use the parking lot (which I am assuming belongs to some corporation, and is NOT a lot that is owned by tax payers BTW), again, why endanger the dog in the car, the car itself, and put yourself in a position where you can get into a confrontation with security if some 'good samaritan' decides to report you or interfere!

On an aside - it is interesting that the perception of whether this is fair or not is split between people here who have been annoyed by dogs or kids stimulating their dogs and ones who do the stimulating with their dogs!!!! 

Lee


----------



## Riley's Mom (Jun 7, 2007)

Could you please come train in front of my house so I would have a longer period of time to work with my Riley with a dog out front? 

I totally agree it's not your fault the inside dogs go nuts and their owners should be responsible to take care of that properly. But that's in an ideal world and since we don't live in an ideal world, I guess courtesy would have to rule the roost. I think it it were me and my dogs causing a commotion, I'd find someplace else more suitable.


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

In this case, the dog goes nuts when it is outside but the dog was inside. I HONESTLY had no idea it was going "nuts" inside, and wasn't even thinking about HER dog, actually (it was another down the road). I was on the otherside of the street, even so I didn't hear or see her dog at all. 

That's why I was a little weirded out even passing by her house now (innocently enough just on my way out for a walk and back) 4x a day because I wonder if she is cursing me off inside for being inconsiderate even though I am just walking by.


----------



## Kayos and Havoc (Oct 17, 2002)

Well if she is cursing you inside for just walking y that is her problem. You have to pass her house to get off the street.


----------



## IliamnasQuest (Aug 24, 2005)

> Originally Posted By: WolfstraumAnd working a dog in a parking lot close to a dog barking in a car is really really really unfair. That is why there are obedience classes. The dog can rip up the owners car if he gets upset - whether it is your "right" to use the parking lot (which I am assuming belongs to some corporation, and is NOT a lot that is owned by tax payers BTW), again, why endanger the dog in the car, the car itself, and put yourself in a position where you can get into a confrontation with security if some 'good samaritan' decides to report you or interfere!


Nah, I don't see it that way at all. It's not my fault they chose to bring their reactive dog with them in the car - the dogs I'm talking about are barking anyway, which is why I first hear them. If I park next to someone who has a dog that is barking at my dog, should I have to move just because their dog isn't controlled? No. I have NEVER been confronted by anyone complaining that I'm upsetting their dog, or security being called because I'm too close to the car. I don't walk right up next to it - the car is parked, I'm out in the driveway area or on the sidewalk. I'm not walking up and knocking on the windows and teasing their dogs - I'm just working with my dog, a reasonable distance from the vehicle, but within earshot/eyesight.

If a dog is so badly behaved that it can rip up the owner's car, then they're idiots for bringing it with them. Half the vehicles in the parking lots here tend to have dogs in them. People are responsible for their OWN dogs, and if their dogs get worked up because mine are visible then it's just not my problem.

I've been taking/teaching obedience for 20 years now, and there's NO WAY you can get the same distractions in an obedience class that you do out in public. The way to teach your dog how to handle public distractions is to take him out in public and work around those distractions. And if someone wants to work around my vehicle when my dogs are barking in it, that's fine with me!

Melanie and the gang in Alaska


----------



## sprzybyl (May 15, 2008)

Riley's mom, that's a little farther than driving down the street... but we'd consider it! lol


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I kind of agree. I would not park next to a car where a dog is going nutso. But then, I would not necessarily stop working with my dogs because there is a dog in the vascinity in a car going crazy. 

If you have a reactive dog, then you should crate it in your vehicle. Crated dogs cannot tear up the car seats or go through the windows to get to a dog outside. 

I crate my dogs in my vehicle because I think they are safer and because I can. I am constantly worried about a moron shoving their arm into my car to pet my dogs. They will go away with a serious injury. If my dogs are crated, the yayhoo would have to open the crate and shove their hand in there. I think that with a jury, I would stand a chance at beating that rap. 

On occasion one will bark at a passerby. Not most of them, but they have. That is my problem, not the passers by.


----------



## akgriffin (Feb 5, 2008)

I would walk up and down the street, its public property, and your dog is on a leash. I know in my hown town mcalester oklahoma, there is a ordanance that a dog owner can be fined for having a neuicance animal even behind a fence. I would carry a stick or a can of pepper spray and walk. if the owners say something, be polite, ask them to join you, or find out if you have the same type ord. i would let them know that.


----------

